# apple tv pas fluide?



## francketval (5 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous et merci pour ce forum
Je viens d'aquerir le beau joujou de apple, le apple tv....je suis pour le moment tres dessus car toute mes video hd qui fonctionner tres bien sur un box pop-corn , sont horriblement saccader sur le apple tv meme si ce sont des video en 720.
j'ai installer xbmc 9.11 qui est fabuleux mais les video hd sont invisionnable.
Savez vous le pourquoi svp?
merci de votre aide


----------



## francketval (5 Janvier 2010)

Personne n'a eu ce probleme?
Est ce un probleme de fabrication?


----------



## francketval (6 Janvier 2010)

Bon j'ai plus qu'a poser la question sur d'autre forum
Merci quand meme


----------



## ichris75 (21 Janvier 2010)

J'envisage l'achat d'un Apple TV, as-tu résolu ton problème ?
Quelles raisons pour le passage de Popcorn à Apple TV ?


----------

